# DIY juice loosing flavour quick



## arno4jackie (13/7/18)

Hey there guys

I have been experimenting with DIY flavours for about a year now.
For some reason no matter what i make, after a few puffs on my RDA the flavour is more or less gone. Not dry hitting or anything but only the 1st 3 drags have any real flavour to it.

My latest recipe is a trinity clone i have been working on and its exactly the same.

You can find my recipe over on 99juices by searching for new trinity clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (13/7/18)

arno4jackie said:


> Hey there guys
> 
> I have been experimenting with DIY flavours for about a year now.
> For some reason no matter what i make, after a few puffs on my RDA the flavour is more or less gone. Not dry hitting or anything but only the 1st 3 drags have any real flavour to it.
> ...


Ive only experienced this.

What I do is just add more flavoring to my diy juices.

Some of us just cant taste the flavors at lower percentages.

Be careful tho, juices can give a chemical perfume taste if you go too high on the percentages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zack (13/7/18)

I had a quick look at your trinity recipe and i see your steep is 72hrs, this is what i would do:

Make sure my build is decent and wicked proper

Try another RDA then another, just for comparison
Make a test batch of juice and split into 10ml or 30ml and label them
Use each one after a steep cycle and make notes try keep all variables the same, you'll find your answer
What i found with most DIY juices was that they needed to steep and boom the flavor is all there. I steep all juices two weeks min unless proven otherwise works, I try not to use them right after two weeks and use the older juices. I make a fair bit of juice monthly, in all sizes, so i can hold out after a mix session.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Zack said:


> I had a quick look at your trinity recipe and i see your steep is 72hrs, this is what i would do:
> 
> Make sure my build is decent and wicked proper
> 
> ...


I agree with @Zack . Time is your friend when it comes to diy @arno4jackie , 72 hours on a fruit for steeping is not bad, but maybe a longer steep may be necessary, depending on concentrates and what fruits. Dragonfruit 14 days minimum, don’t know why but if you are using it that is what I have found.

Good luck and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shadowfury (13/7/18)

I did the trinity mix also. Vaped it after 3 days and wasn't impressed at all. Made other juices and actually forgot about it. After about 3 weeks discovered it in the drawer again opened it and the smell was amazing. Tested it and the flavours was definitely booming. So yea steeping helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BubiSparks (13/7/18)

Interesting that "Strawberry kiwi white grape" and "NCV - TRINITY (CLONE)" by Ilyaas as found on e-Liquid Recipes.com are exactly the same recipes as the OP's recipes on 99juices.com.

No credits given by either party so either Ilyaas and arno4jackie are the same guy or someone's not playing nice in DIY Land........

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## arno4jackie (14/7/18)

Hey Guys

thanks for all the responses... i will play around with it a bit more and steep it longer and see what happens



BubiSparks said:


> Interesting that "Strawberry kiwi white grape" and "NCV - TRINITY (CLONE)" by Ilyaas as found on e-Liquid Recipes.com are exactly the same recipes as the OP's recipes on 99juices.com.
> 
> No credits given by either party so either Ilyaas and arno4jackie are the same guy or someone's not playing nice in DIY Land........



i honestly can't remember what side i got the recipe on, it was another recipe site and the uploader of the recipe was anon, this i have no idea who to give credit for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arno4jackie (14/7/18)

i had a look at both his recipes, although I'm not 100% sure that is where i got the recipe from i am willing to give him credit for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/7/18)

What wattage are you vaping it at? Remember that some concentrates hate too high a temp causing it to lose flavour. Thats what ive experienced at least. For example. TFA peanut butter for me is awesome at 30w, but if i go above 50w i definitely notice a loss in flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arno4jackie (14/7/18)

i tried from 50w to 100w its more or less the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------

